# Jumping up and barking at me



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

I would really appreciate some suggestions to help me with a habit that my 2 year old cockapoo Lotta has started. 

If I stop to talk to someone or use my phone (and I rarely use my phone), Lotta will potter about, happily running around and playing. However, when I go to walk on by myself or when I finish my phone call, more often than not, she will start jumping up at me and barking madly. Today she did this for no reason whatsoever, we saw no-one nor did I use my phone. I have tried: using pet corrector, putting her on the lead, crossing my arms and staring at the sky. All work to some extent but not quickly enough to stop me getting covered in mud. When she first started doing this I threw a ball to fetch but it didn't stop the jumping at me. Advice would be greatly appreciated. I hope it's a teenage phase. Just so you know, she gets lots of varied walks and lots of time off lead and lots of attention too.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The first thing I would try is calling her in and popping a lead on her intermittently throughout the walk but especially when you need to stop for any reason. However when you have finished talking or whatever do not immediately let her off again. Walk her on lead for a couple of extra minutes so she has time to calm herself again as it sounds like she gets over excited at the resuming of the walk.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would also recommend, not shouting, throwing g a ball or any other kind of attention as whether it's negative or positive attention she is taking it as a reward and is now basically being bossy with you.


----------



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your quick response. Karen and Weller. I am going to try that. I knew that throwing the ball wasn't the right thing to be doing really and it didn't work anyway. It is like she is a child saying "right Mum, now it's time to give me attention!" 
Kate and Lotta


----------



## Lottalove (Feb 24, 2013)

*Help needed still please!*

I would really appreciate any advice and suggestions! I am still having a problem on walks with Lotta. She will be happily running around and exploring and then sometimes, for no apparent reason, she will suddenly jump at me and bark madly. Previously it was when we resumed our walking after talking to people or when I finished talking on the phone. Now she will just start doing it. Today, 5 minutes into our walk. 

(For information, Lotta is walked lots, went to puppy classes until 14 months old, is never allowed to eat from her bowl until told to, waits until allowed to go, is great at recall by name or whistle, and generally lovely natured and obedient.)

As soon as she starts to jump and bark I always put her straight on the lead, this being the consequence for the behaviour. She then bites madly at the lead making growly noises and sounding like an aggressive dog (which she is totally not!). To stop this I have tried bitter apple spray and vicks vapour rub, to no avail.

I also have started putting her on the lead intermittently and when not displaying this behaviour. But I am feeling really frustrated when she starts it and don't know what to do. Should I invest in one to one behaviour training? I feel I should be able to sort it myself! Any more suggestions would be very welcomed! Thank you. Kate and Lotta.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear poor you, it does sound as if you are trying the right things, there usually ends up being something quite simple you can do to change a behaviour pattern - but if you just don't know it....I'm afraid at the moment I can't think of anything else, she must feel or has felt rewarded by this behavior at some stage but you would think putting her lead back on would not be seen as a reward. and I know in your first post you said you tried ignoring her and that would have been my only suggestion, in your shoes I would be thinking about one to one training, but maybe someone on here will have some ideas to try first, good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you. And it sounds like you've done a great job of trying all sorts of things. Can she be hearing things that you can't? Maybe she's trying to alert you to some danger you can't see and she's trying to let you know? I don't know if that helps.


----------

